# Unterschied zwischen Objekten, Arrays und Strings



## lysias0101 (16. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

was ist eigentlich der genaue Unterschied zwischen einem Objekt, einem Array und einem String. Alle drei werden ja mit einem 
	
	
	
	





```
new
```
 initialisiert. Strings kann man aber komischerweise wie einfache Datentype kopieren, indem man ein = davor schreibt( String s2 = s1), bei Arrays und Objekten geht dass nicht, da diese immer nur Referenzen haben. Wenn ich jedoch einen String mi einem anderen String vergleichen möchte, brauch ich ein 
	
	
	
	





```
String.equal()
```
. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, was nun der genaue Unterschied ist zwischen diesen Typen und welchen Ursprung er hat.

Gruß,

lysias0101[/code]


----------



## Wildcard (16. Sep 2007)

Das funktioniert auch mit Array.

```
Object[] array1 = new Object[1];
Object[] array2 = array1;
```

Strings sind auch nur Objekte. Sie haben allerdings eine paar Besonderheiten.

Es gibt eine einfache Initialisierung:

```
String s ="FooBar";
```

Und der + Operator wurde überladen:

```
String s = "Foo"+"Bar";
```


----------



## merlin2 (16. Sep 2007)

Strings und Arrays sind Objekte.
Strings haben allerdings ein paar Besonderheiten, wie zum Beispiel die Initialisierung ohne expliziten Konstruktoraufruf.
Das sollte in deinem Lehrbuch, wenn du eins hast, näher erläutert werden.
Falls du kein solches Buch besitzt, kannst du auch mal hier schauen.

P.S.:
Du meinst doch bestimmt String.equal*s*, oder?

Edit: Mist, zu langsam.


----------

